# Found a cheap backpacker in Niseko



## Guest (Jun 14, 2009)

on the mountain and cheap
Hirafu Backpackers - Ride More, Spend Less | Niseko Hirafu Backpacker Accommodation | Niseko Ski Holiday Accommodation


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2009)

nice work hannahsdad...

definitely a good option for the budget conscious or those wanting to take a solid group.

cheers


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

i find this to be suspiciously like advertising


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

At least its relevant to the subject matter. I am grateful for advertising that is not trying to make my penis larger.

We stayed at Kisara Pension in Niseko when we were there, that place comes with a very high recommendation from me.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

Cheers all, if anyone has any questions regarding Niseko or Hokkaido in general post it here


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

rideourworld said:


> My buddy and I are making this kick ass trip around the globe. We are going to be in Niseko around the middle of March. Where should we look to stay? Also, check us out the whole thing is going to be filmed for local and traveling riders. Anyway, any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Cole Patterson
> Co-founder Ride Our World
> Ride Our World > Home


No problems, March is great, we also have sleds and a cat for BC access, look us up some time Niseko Snow Adventures , as for accom check this link out Hirafu Backpackers - Ride More, Spend Less | Niseko Hirafu Backpacker Accommodation | Niseko Ski Holiday Accommodation


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2009)

first snow only 11 weeks away!! ye ha


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I am going to Japan for a couple weeks. Generally does the snowcar operation go out everyday or will I be disappointed and not get to ride any? Will I supply avy gear or do yall assuming it is needed.


----------

